# Looking for Delaware (or nearby Maryland) Gamers



## Maerdwyn (Jun 4, 2002)

Actually this is more for the future - I'll be moving to Dover next year, and I'm wondering if there are any gamers from that area here.  Thanks.

Ian


----------

